# Chivo expiatorio



## Sofia Gomez

Hi!

I am looking for the equivalent expression in English of "chivo expiatorio."

It refers to: When something is used in order to distract someone (in the majority of cases an enemy)

Example: Usaron al hombre con el arma como chivo expiatorio para poder subir al avión 20 kg de cocaína.

Thanks 4 your answers!


----------



## bedroomeyes

¿Qué tal si dijeras: 'They used the armed man as a distraction...'? No se me ocurre otro modo de decirlo.


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Well, I think that there must be a special expression...otherwise I would translate it literally....


----------



## karoshi

scapegoat= chivo expiatorio


----------



## bedroomeyes

When you say 'literally' do you mean 'scapegoat'? Because to me that isn't really the same thing given your context.


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Actually I don't think the right word is *scapegoat. *

According to the Cambridge dictionaly:

*scapegoat  * 

a person who is blamed for something that someone else has done:
The captain was *made *a scapegoat* for* the team's failure.

Can any one else give me a better equivalent??

thanks


----------



## karoshi

bedroomeyes said:


> ¿Qué tal si dijeras: 'They used the armed man as a distraction...'? No se me ocurre otro modo de decirlo.


I guess in this context this is the best choice. Or maybe you can try using one of this words in the sentence: stratagem, alibi, subterfuge.


----------



## gotitadeleche

I always thought that chivo expiatorio meant scapegoat, but according to your context I would say "they used the armed man as a *decoy*..."


----------



## Akika

Hi, that will be; 
spying; to send to spy; to spy for someone

Akika 

Hi again

*I* can write the correct word but it's like """ stocker""


----------



## Aserolf

Sofia Gomez said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am looking for the equivalent expression in English of "chivo expiatorio."
> 
> It refers to: When something is used in order to distract someone (in the majority of cases an enemy)
> 
> Example: Usaron al hombre con el arma como chivo expiatorio para poder subir al avión 20 kg de cocaína.
> 
> Thanks 4 your answers!


En este contexto, está mal usado el término "chivo expiatorio". Debería haberse usado otra palabra, pero no este término.
La definición de 'chivo expiatorio' coincide con la de _'scapegoat'_ (clic en el link):

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*chivo, va *


m. y f. Cría de la cabra.
f. amer. Perilla, barba.
amer. Autobús pequeño.
*chivo expiatorio* Persona a la que se culpa de algo sin razón:
como no sabían quién lo había hecho, buscaron un chivo expiatorio.
estar como una chiva loc. col. Estar loco o chiflado:
hay que estar como una chiva para rechazar diez millones de euros.
En este caso, lo correcto hubiera sido algo como "distracción" o "despiste":

Usaron al hombre con el arma como 'despiste' para poder subir al avión 20 kg de cocaína.

La traducción correcta para "chivo expiatorio" sí es "scapegoat" pero aquí no queda porque la frase original está equivocada.

Sds!


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Perhaps you want the expression "a red herring".


----------



## Xiroi

Sofia Gomez said:


> *scapegoat *
> 
> a person who is blamed for something that someone else has done


Yo driía que esa definición encaja en lo que es un chivo expiatorio. 

*chivo expiatorio.*

*2. *m. *cabeza de turco.*
*~ de turco.*
*1. *com. Persona a quien se achacan todas las culpas para eximir a otras.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
__ 
Quizá lo que buscas es una expresión equivalente a "cortina de humo" o similar, aunque no sé cómo se dice eso en inglés.


----------



## Sofia Gomez

Akika said:


> Hi again
> 
> i can write the correct word but it's like """ stocker""


 
That definition does not appear in the Cambridge dictionary. I am not sure about *scapegoat* anyway.


----------



## translatora

de acuerdo con aserolf. lo que está mal es el original. allí no va "chivo expiatorio". pero la traducción de "chivo expiatorio" sí es "scapegoat".


----------



## Aserolf

Sofia Gomez said:


> That definition does not appear in the Cambridge dictionary. I am not sure about *scapegoat* anyway.


 
No debes usar *"scapegoat"* porque el contexto que tienes es otro.
Tu frase original en español está equivocada.
Tal vez si cambias primero el término 'chivo expiatorio' en la frase original por otra palabra que si coincida, te será más fácil encontrar respuestas.

Por ejemplo, prueba con palabras como "distracción", "despiste", "cebo", "desvío', etc.


----------



## Sofia Gomez

translatora said:


> de acuerdo con aserolf. lo que está mal es el original. allí no va "chivo expiatorio". pero la traducción de "chivo expiatorio" sí es "scapegoat".


 
A ver, no se trata de que CHIVO ESPIATORIO esté mal..

En América Latina o, al menos en Colombia, ese término es ampliamente usado.


El término *cabeza de turco* es un sinónimo.


----------



## Aserolf

También es muy conocido en México, pero por favor lee la definición de lo que es un chivo expiatorio.
En tu contexto al hombre lo usaron para distraer a las autoridades, o a quien sea, y poder subir cocaína a un avión. No lo usaron para culparlo del acto, sino como mero despiste mientras los demás embarcaban la droga.
Por lo menos así es como yo lo entiendo.
Si estoy equivocada entonces disculpa mi atrevimiento y te aconsejo que proporciones más detalles para que puedas recibir una mejor ayuda.


----------



## Sofia Gomez

En fin, *chivo espiatorio* lo usamos para llevar la atención a otro lugar o persona sin importar que sea culpable o no.

Así lo usamos en Colombia, no sé en otros lugares.


----------



## gotitadeleche

*decoy * 
Function: noun 
Etymology: probably from Dutch de kooi, literally, the cage 
Date: 1630 
1: a pond into which wildfowl are lured for capture
2: someone or something used to lure or lead another into a trap ; especially : an artificial bird used to attract live birds within shot
*3: someone or something used to draw attention away from another*


----------



## Sofia Gomez

gotitadeleche said:


> *decoy *
> Function: noun
> Etymology: probably from Dutch de kooi, literally, the cage
> Date: 1630
> 1: a pond into which wildfowl are lured for capture
> 2: someone or something used to lure or lead another into a trap ; especially : an artificial bird used to attract live birds within shot
> *3: someone or something used to draw attention away from another*


 
I agree. Thanks


----------



## Xiroi

Sofia Gomez said:


> *chivo expiatorio* lo usamos para llevar la atención a otro lugar o persona sin importar que sea culpable o no.


La clave es la culpabilidad, hay un hecho que del que hay que culpar a alguien, eso es un chivo expiatorio. Usar una táctica de distracción no implica culpar a alguien de algo, sólo intentar centrar la atención en otra cosa.


----------



## FabiArgentina

Coincido con Aserolf, lo erróneo es la redacción de la frase a traducir. El símil está mal utilizado. Vulgarmente hablando, el chivo expiatorio es quien se lleva la culpa siendo inocente. Aparentemente no es el caso de tu frase, donde al hombre del arma lo usaron como un señuelo para distraer a quien le correspondía la vigilancia.
Para mí, la palabra a utilizar sería: bait (señuelo, anzuelo)
 Usaron al hombre con el arma como chivo expiatorio para poder subir al avión 20 kg de cocaína.
"They use the man with the gun as a bait in order to embark to the plane 20 kgs of cocaine"
I hope you can use it!
Regards from Argentina, Fabiana


----------



## bedroomeyes

Akika said:


> Hi again
> 
> i can write the correct word but it's like """ stocker""


 
Akika,
I just want to let you know that the correct spelling is 'stalker' but that would not be right word either for this situation.


----------



## karoshi

En México se entiende por aquella persona que es culpada por una acción que no cometió con el fin de cubrir las acciones -por lo general incorrectas- de otros.


----------



## BocaJuniors

Sofia Gomez said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am looking for the equivalent expression in English of *"chivo expiatorio."*


 
*Has anyone given the term "fall guy" a thought?* 

[ ... like the 70s TV show with Lee Majors? That was his role in the TV series, a "chivo expiatorio" ... that is, for those who are old like me and used to watch it ]

*But scape goat is a more proper term despite controversy in some answers. *

*Look up **http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scapegoat** and then click on Spanish.*


----------



## bedroomeyes

BocaJuniors said:


> *Has anyone given the term "fall guy" a thought?* [like the 70s TV show with Lee Majors? That was his role in the series, a "chivo expiatorio", that is, for those who are old like me and used to watch it ]


 
"Fall guy" I think is a good synonym for "scapegoat" but in this context I like the previous suggestions of "decoy" and "bait".


----------



## Sofia Gomez

I am not sure,
I think I am confused...

Isn't there anyone who is from Colombia who can support me??
I think we use *chivo expiatorio* as *señuelo*.
That is why I didn't like some suggestions.

My best regards, Sophie


----------



## Xiroi

Si lo que quieres decir es señuelo, iindependietemente de si se usa en Colombia chivo expiatorio en ese sentido o no, has recibido ya sugerencias para ese significado como decoy o bait.


----------



## Akika

Oh! thanks a lot... and finally you are teaching me, i am sorry i wish could help you 



bedroomeyes said:


> Akika,
> I just want to let you know that the correct spelling is 'stalker' but that would not be right word either for this situation.


----------



## tennisgirl09

I don't think "chivo expiatorio" means "scapegoat," but rather "sacrificial lamb."

How does that sound?


----------



## la zarzamora

gotitadeleche said:


> I always thought that chivo expiatorio meant scapegoat, but according to your context I would say "they used the armed man as a *decoy*..."




This is it.


----------



## Xiroi

tennisgirl09 said:


> I don't think "chivo expiatorio" means "scapegoat," but rather "sacrificial lamb."
> 
> How does that sound?


Expiatorio comes from expiar not sacrificar and chivo is goat not lamb. Besides it's a fixed expression, please read further up the definition by DRAE.


----------



## speedier

My dictionary also gives "scapegoat", and I agree that they were using this guy as a "decoy".
 
The poor chap was not only the "fall guy", as suggested earlier, but also a stool pigeon.


----------



## Britty5096

Sofia Gomez said:


> En fin, *chivo espiatorio* lo usamos para llevar la atención a otro lugar o persona sin importar que sea culpable o no.
> 
> Así lo usamos en Colombia, no sé en otros lugares.



Definitivamente, *scapegoat* es la palabra en inglés para alguien a quien le echan la culpa, sin importar si sea realmente culpable o no.

* Decoy * es una distracción, como en tu ejemplo de llevar cocaína.


----------



## tonywar

Sofía, no entiendo porqué insistes en querer usar chivo expiatoro = señuelo
quizás sea así en Colombia, pero claramente en el resto de Sudamérica no es así.


----------



## fedet

*hang somebody out to dry*: usar como chivo expiatorio. 
Definition: to get someone into trouble, especially by making them take the blame for a bad situation 
Example: When the department got into difficulties, his bosses simply _hung him out to dry_.

Espero haber sido de ayuda


----------



## elektrax

Que te parece "patsy"? Lo escuche en una serie. Felicidades!


----------



## Joaqin

Pues a mi me parece que chivo expiatorio en Colombia significa lo mismo que scapegoat. Yo soy colombiano y
siempre lo usado con ese sentido.

Y mira este aparte de un artículo periodístico colombiano:

"En esas circunstancias, ¿es razonable condenar a Plazas Vega a 30 años de prisión por desaparición forzada? Pareciera más bien que el Coronel es un chivo expiatorio."

http://www.elcolombiano.com/BancoConocimiento/C/chivo_expiatorio/chivo_expiatorio.asp


----------

